# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Как я вошел в BIOS SETUP.

## parrot

Может кому и пригодится.
Подарили мне 4-летней давности лаптоп, да еще и таблет PC Acer ТМ C300. Работал с ним сильный программист, который считает, что если что-то не то - надо менять комп. У богатых свои причуды и они тоже плачут. Тем более американцы. Судя по всему комп работал не более 2 лет, а потом был залит то ли пивом, то ли слезами, то ли колой. Клава встала мертво.
При включении сразу просит пароль, а ввести нечем и нечего. Хозяин не помнит пароля.
Приехал я домой, подключил обычную клаву. Просит пароль. USB клава работает.
Вскрыл комп. Обесточил. По рекомендациям Интернета
продержал более суток, перемкнул все большие кондеры.
С этим проблем нет - я радиолюбитель с 40-летним стажем. Первый пароль снял. А там 2 Линукса. 
F2 просит пароль, F12 не реагирует.
Полез в материнку. Там нашел энергонезависимую ЕПРОМ типа 24XXXXXX. Замерил тестером напряжения на ногах. Первые 4-корпус. С помощью лезвия бритвы и острого паяльника отпаял горячие ноги. Паяльник при этом выдернул из розетки. Другим компом с саита Acer скачал прошивку Биоса.
Включил, F12 сработала, загрузился с CD, поставил XP, прошил по новой Биос. Припаял ноги.
Все работает. Вот только Биос в адвансетах беден.
Aleksander, Tallinn.

----------

